# بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل



## Coptic MarMar (15 يناير 2008)

*بسم ربنا يسوع

أنا ...
أفضل عضو ...
بدون منازع أقولها بصراحة 




نعم ... لا تغضب علي فأنا أستحق هذا اللقب .. 

وللأسف لا يوجد عضو يستحق هذا اللقب ... 

بل أقول وبكل جرأة أفضل وأهم عضو .. 

فالكل يهتم بي ويرجو سعادتي ... 



قد لا أخفيكم أن بعض الأعضاء قد يعجب من كلامي .. 

ويعتقد أنى مصاب بالغرور .. 

وأقول له صدقني أنت بدوني لا قيمة لك ولا نفع منك .. 

ولكن عندي مشكلة بسيطة .. 

طبعاً لأني أستحق الاهتمام فلابد من معرفة مشكلتي كي 

تعالجوها .. 

مشكلتي أن هناك بعض الأعضاء وللأسف يحاول التضييق علي .. 

ويقومووون بأعمال يعتقد أنه يريد بها اسعادي .. 

ولكنه وللأسف أصاب بسببه بالضيق والوهن .. 

لا تعتقد أن هذه المشكلة تكون علي أنا فقط .. 

ولكنها تتعدى لكل الأعضاء .. 

وهنا المشكلة .. 

أرأيت أنا أهتم بك .. 

ولكن هذه الأعضاء وللأسف لا تريد ذلك .. 

أنا أعلم أن الشيطان له دور كبير .. 

وكذلك نفسك الأمارة بالسوء .. ولكن ما ذنبي أنا 

لابد أن تكون لك وقفة مع نفسك .. 

فأنا أستحق من الاهتمام أكثر من هذا .. 

أرجوك .. لا تعذبني 

لا تحاول المخادعة أنت أيضاً مقتنع بقرارة نفسك بذلك .. 

كيف يعيش أهم عضو في مثل هذه الظروف القاسية .. 

أرجو الانقاذ بسرعة .. 

هل عرفتني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 






















اناااا 
























قلــــــبـــــــك 

( اهتـــــموا بقلـــــــوبكم وطهروها )*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد بجد انتى المفروض تكونى مرمر مقالب 
كل مقلب ومقلب بتعمليه 
ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع​


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

عسوله يا مرمر:ranting:
موضوع جميل 
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## FATICAN (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

موضوع جميل   جدا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد بجد انتى المفروض تكونى مرمر مقالب
> كل مقلب ومقلب بتعمليه
> ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع​



*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*



بنت الفادى قال:


> عسوله يا مرمر:ranting:
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا معاكى​



*ههههههههههههههه
بنت الفادى شوية وهتضربنى يا جماعة olling::spor22:
ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*



FATICAN قال:


> موضوع جميل   جدا



*ميرسى ياجميل لمرورك ونورت الموضوع*​


----------



## captive2010 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

ههههههههههههه
مقلب حلو​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

_*ميرسى لمرورك يا كابتيف ونورت*_​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

ههههههههه

موضوع جميل يا مرمر شكرا لكي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

_*شكرا لمرورك يا مينا ونورت الموضوع يا باشا *_​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

تعيش الفكرة وانت يا مرمورة​


----------



## FATICAN (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

شكرن  جزيرا  كلكوم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> تعيش الفكرة وانت يا مرمورة​



_*ميرسى يا حبيبتى
ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر
*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*



FATICAN قال:


> شكرن  جزيرا  كلكوم



_*ميرسى لمرورك ياجميل ونورت*_​


----------



## fullbank (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

مشكور


----------



## mero_engel (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

*فكره جميله فعلا*
*ميرسي يا مرمر  يا حبيبتي علي مقلب العسل زيك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*



fullbank قال:


> مشكور


*
شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*



mero_engel قال:


> *فكره جميله فعلا*
> *ميرسي يا مرمر  يا حبيبتي علي مقلب العسل زيك*​



ميرسى يأحلى ميرو فى الدنيا 
نورت الموضوع يا حبيبتى
ويارب على طول منورة المنتدى كده :94:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل جدا يامرمر ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياكوكو ونورت الموضوع يا باشا​*


----------



## emy (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

_مقلب عسول زيك يا مرمر _
_بجد حلو خالص يا قمر_​


----------



## monlove (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

*موضع هايل ميرسي عليه *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*



emy قال:


> _مقلب عسول زيك يا مرمر _
> _بجد حلو خالص يا قمر_​



*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*



monlove قال:


> *موضع هايل ميرسي عليه *



*ميرسى لمرورك يامون ونورت الموضوع*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

*هههههههههههههههههه

بجد موضوع لذيذ جدا يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياينبوع ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد انتي كل موضوع منك بيكون حزء من جمال الطبيعه *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة وبدون منازع انا افضل عضو اذا كنت معترض ادخل*

*ميرسى يانيفين على كلامك الجميل ده 
ونورتى الموضوع ياحبيبى *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*
على فكرة انا حبيت اقولكم انى فعلا افضل الاعضاء


ايوة انتم زعلتم لية انا فعلا استحق هذا اللقب


و للأسف لا يوجد عضو يستحق هذا اللقب غيرى



بل أقول و بكل جرأة أنا أفضل وأهم عضو ...



فالكل يهتم بي ويرجو سعادتي






انا عارف انكم مستغربين من كلامى




بس عمر الحقيقة ما تزعل حد





وعارف انكم هتقولوا علييا مغروووووور





بس انا بقولكم انكم من غيرى لاقيمة لكم




ومجرد الابتعاد عنى هو موتكم







بس انا عندى مشكلة بسيطة







وطبعا علشان انا استحق الاهتمام






لابد من معرفة مشكلتى





مشكلتي انا هناك بعض الأعضاء وللأسف يحاول التضييق علي






وجرحى من ان لااخر




وكمان يلعبووووووووووووونى بى





رغم عندى المقدرة على عذااااااااااااااااابهم




وجعلهم مجروحييييييييين للابد






أنا أعلم أن الشيطان له دور في ذلك ...




وكذلك نفسك الأمارة بالسوء ... ولكن ما ذنبي انا




لابد أن تكون لك وقفة مع نفسك ...



فأنا استحق من الإهتمام أكثر من هذا




أرجوك ... لا تعذبني



لا تحاول المخادعة أنت أيضاً مقتنع بقرارة نفسك بذلك ...




كيف يعيش أهم عضو في مثل هذه الظروف القاسية ...




أرجو الإنقاذ بسرعة ...



هل عرفتني ؟؟؟



أنا

أنا

انا












انا













انا
:: قـــلــــبــــك ::


أهم الأعضاء في جسمك

اهتموا بقلوبكم وربنا معاكم
منقوووووووووووووول​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

موضوع رااااااااااائع كيريا 
ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*thank you koko  
God blesse you*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*شكرا يا كيريا علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Mary Gergees (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*ميرسى يا كيريا بجد
موضوعك حلو اووووووى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*thanks maged ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*thanks mary
god blesse you *​


----------



## just member (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

The subject wonderful kriya 
Thanks a lot 
God bless your life​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*Thank You GOGO
Very Much 
God Blesse YOU *​


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*واااااااااااو
تحفة يا بطوط ( زى ما بتحبى اهه ) هههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*واااااااااااو
تحفة يا بطوط ( زى ما بتحبى اهه ) هههههههههههه*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

we ana bamoooooot feke ya gilan 
begad enty  a7la batota fe el tonia
rabena  yekhaliky leya 
we shokran 3ala radek
ana etsharaft begad 7abibty ​


----------



## Coptic Mena (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*انا بقرا الموضوع كلة قلت اكيد فى حاجة او واحد سرق اليوزر بتاعك

 ياكيريا ودخل عمل الموضوع دة ههههههه

 بس فى الاخر لما خلصتة قلت كدة تبقى انتى اكيد ميرسى ليكى على

 الموضوع الجميل دة حتى ول كان منقول 

زوقك رائع فى انتقاء المواضيع ربنا يباركك 
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*mery mercy minaaa
god blesse you 
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
تعيش وتاخد غيرها
​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*



 الحمامة البيضاء تغرد فوق الرؤس

واسمع الصوت الجاهر حينا

والهامس كل حين

فعش كما تريد ان تعيش

لكن لا تنسى الاهتمام 

باهم الاعضاء بجسمك..

كيريا

تعودنا على  مواضيعك الرائعه دوما

لكي شكري


----------



## Alexander.t (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*



*موضوع روعه يا كيريا ميرسى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

ميرسى يا كيريا على الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: انا افضل الاعضاء واللى مش عاجبوا يقولى*

*جميل اوى يكركر تسلم ايدك يسكرة ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (9 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع يا MarMar
شكرا علي تعب محبتك


----------

